

More on PastryKit - bharris
http://daringfireball.net/2009/12/more_on_pastrykit

======
aditya
Interesting, as usual, but a lot of conjecture here.

I did find this odd:

 _But there’s no question that the App Store exists to sell iPhones and iPod
Touches, not the other way around._

That turns the Razor/Razor blade and Printer/Ink cartridge analogies on it's
head. I would think that even with a small (30%) cut, selling apps from a
tightly controlled app store is immensely more profitable for apple than the
actual hardware is, just like selling music? Does anyone know why Gruber
thinks the actual hardware makes Apple more money?

~~~
spicyj
From the earnings report: Apple sold $12.25B worth of iPhones and Apple TVs in
the last quarter.

<http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/10/19results.html>

In the first month of the App Store, (arguably not very close to now, but
still) Apple sold about $30M in apps, of which it takes only a 30% cut. The
difference between hardware and software sales is a few orders of magnitude.

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121842341491928977.html>

~~~
aditya
Ah, right. But which one is apple _profiting_ more from? The hardware with
it's high cost or the app store with it's virtually zero cost?

~~~
spicyj
Excuse me, I forgot to write: profit from the iPhones and Apple TVs is about
$2.85B, if I understand the report correctly.

They'd need to sell $3.2B on the App Store each month to match the hardware
profit figures.

------
ryanpetrich
Another example of an imitation scroller:

<http://booleanmagic.com/cydia/overboard/>

(visit on MobileSafari)

